# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Je me décide à montrer patte blanche.

## Cathy Morel

Bonjour,

Investie depuis de nombreuses années dans la PA, je visite depuis longtemps votre forum très intéressant.
Si je me fais connaître aujourd'hui, c'est pour encourager la reprise d'une très belle initiative qui a permis à une quarantaine de chiens d'attendre d'être adoptés dans des conditions de confort optimales et cherche désormais un successeur.
Je vous donne rendez-vous dans la rubrique "SOS appels divers" pour plus d'explications.

Merci de relayer toutes ces infos si vitales pour nos compagnons !

----------

